# Got Burned in FLA



## John Paul Sanborn

A new memeber PM'd me about going down south for work and getting stiffed and stranded down in FLA. The member found the job posting on an treeworker job website.

Ronnie, I talked to Darin and he said you can post names, company and owner if you keep it to a basic story and do not lace in any "commentary"

Sorry I lost/forgot your screen name, but if you read this, just add it to this thread.

Anyone else who got burned in the scam can add their facts.


----------



## Treeman14

That stinks.  

If you're still in Florida send me a PM or e-mail. I'm looking for a good climber, or two. :Eye:


----------



## vharrison2

Me too!


----------



## Treeman14

I posted first.


----------



## vharrison2

Okay you go first. We need to find out who the bad guy is here. We don't want any hacks making Florida look bad!


----------



## Jim1NZ

I'm keen on doing the OE soon and want to work in the states, its apparently real hard to get entry and a working visa into America. Does anyone know that the deal is there?


----------



## Treeman14

Jim1NZ said:


> I'm keen on doing the OE soon and want to work in the states, its apparently real hard to get entry and a working visa into America. Does anyone know that the deal is there?



Nope. I spent about $2,000 several years ago trying to hire a guy from England and it never panned out. Something about a cap on H1B visas. Never again.


----------



## Trinity Honoria

i gotta smile here... almost two years ago, a gent from Darwin Australia almost got his US green card by marrying me...  that's always a possibility...

not one i recommend, but it's certainly been done before... 

i'm just glad i found out before the event...  and i think my gullibility quota has been filled!!! not volunteering, although the men from Down Under are charming... (do the NZ folks consider themselves " from down under?)


----------



## Tom Dunlap

Marrying into US citizenship isn't a lock either. There are still plenty of criteria that have to be met. INS is very suspicious of marriages. Too easy to be a 'convenience'


----------



## a_lopa

Trinity Honoria said:


> i gotta smile here... almost two years ago, a gent from Darwin Australia almost got his US green card by marrying me...  that's always a possibility...
> 
> 
> so he didnt get it because the marriage fell thru?or he didnt get the green card after marrying?


----------



## Trinity Honoria

he didn't get the green card as i found out he'd tried to get the green card before in the same manner... he lost the sponsor, lost the babe, lost the opportunity... until he finds another gullible woman... 

"we" hadn't gotten to the point of checking into the permanent visa or work card since he was doing all that...  of course, he'd done it before... and knew the ropes... but the previous woman bailed on him as well... 

and i was being light hearted about getting married to get here... there're lots of forms of hell, and marriage with the wrong intentions is one of them; divorce court is another one.


----------



## a_lopa

you smelt a rat.

how do you know he had tried before?


----------



## Trinity Honoria

a_lopa said:


> you smelt a rat.
> 
> how do you know he had tried before?



listen to someone long enough and truth comes out... eventually he mentioned the woman from about 70 miles from me, her trip to Oz, his time here... how he was angry that he had a job lined up when she gave him the heave ho... not upset losing her, upset losing the job... sigh. but it was a year before i found out... and patience is NOT My virture  grateful i was patient, simply listened, waited to see what evolved... 

please note, he was not a kind and gentle arborist  so please, no one on this list think i am bashing the profession (or people seeking to come to America)...


----------



## Jim1NZ

oh thanks anyway, il look into myself, i think the tutors i know may be able to hook me up with work there but it seems like its not as easy as that...


----------



## Jim1NZ

Trinity Honoria said:


> (do the NZ folks consider themselves " from down under?)



haha NO, but there is mutual respect im sure.

I like it over there, and i no people are not all like the bloke you met.


----------



## Ekka

John Paul Sanborn said:


> A new memeber PM'd me about going down south for work and getting stiffed and stranded down in FLA. The member found the job posting on an treeworker job website.
> 
> Anyone else who got burned in the scam can add their facts.



A good flogging is in order, scam artists really get under my skin. I lived on the Gold Coast for a few years ... similar to Florida/Miami, there was no shortage of scammers there ... must be a climate thing. On 3 occasions I had to threaten legal action and in one instance filed for it ... because I was an employee (not tree work related) and the mongrels wouldn't pay me!


----------



## Shaun Bowler

Whats is the deal for a US citizen to get a green card in NZ?
I have seen a few offers for jobs there, and in AUS.
Whats the deal?


----------



## Jim1NZ

Um, i dont think its very difficult at all to get a green card in NZ, not sure though. I would expect it is as easy as pie to get entry into the country, so it cant be much harder to get a working visa.

I dont know why you would want to come here unless you just want to have a look around, the pay is very average.  

And it COLD at the moment!


----------



## Chopwood

Jim1NZ said:


> And it COLD at the moment!


How cold does it get down there?


----------



## Jim1NZ

Chopwood said:


> How cold does it get down there?



Not that cold mate, im just being soft.

South Is = -5 min 5 max, but thats in the middle of winter

North Is = 5 to 15 max, but thats in the middle of winter

These are in degrees celsius / centigrade


----------



## DDM

Okay Back on Target. Who's The Rat?


----------



## Psychodoe

*Company Info*

The company that is getting guys to florida and leaving them stranded is 
Core Services LLC based out of KY. The owners name is Wilk Renfro. He is doing work for Lake County, City of Naples and Brevard County. Sorry the post was late, been making up some lost money.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well I wonder what the A-hole is trying to do? Hoping to indenture a climber?


----------



## Tom Dunlap

I wonder if the Attorney General's office would take action.


----------



## Ekka

Ahem,

Look what I found, is this them?

http://coreservicesllc.com/


----------



## MasterBlaster

Whutta crappy website. Bleah!http://***************/treehouse/images/smiles/barf.gif


----------



## vharrison2

MasterBlaster said:


> Well I wonder what the A-hole is trying to do? Hoping to indenture a climber?



Indenture with no pay.

So, the company is NOT Florida based!


----------



## rb_in_va

MasterBlaster said:


> Well I wonder what the A-hole is trying to do? Hoping to indenture a climber?



The company that built that website needs to indenture a web developer!


----------



## Ekka

Yeah, but now we have the address and email details  

Do you guys know of any of the "naughty" sites you need to provide an email address to get in?


----------



## TREETX

Tom Dunlap said:


> INS is very suspicious of marriages.



The INS is no more. It is now the BCIS.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

I used to work in the states until my work visa was toast. So then I worked for a little cash (just enough to eat and sleep with) and had the rest paid to me in gear. Boss brought me climbing gear which he got the tax off and wrote it off against his own budiness, I got equipment that was worth double once it was back in NZ. 
Worked well.


----------



## Jim1NZ

Sounds all good timber, which part of NZ are you in?


----------



## DDM

Huh That Company has the county i live ins Tree removal contract.

2005-Greenville County, SC Tree Removal Term Contract


----------

